
Revolut bank only replied to 20% of support tickets - Spidery
https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/support/
======
mister_hn
it's not alone.

I tried to open an account with Flatex and they've never replied to my support
ticket. Worst support ever.

~~~
Normille
I had a Revolut account for about a year but abandoned it when [like most of
these so-called 'Challenger Banks'] they started making ridiculous privacy-
raping demands for me to upload; selfie-video, driving license, scan of my
passport, etc. to confirm my identity.

Their support forums are also full of horror stories of people being left
stranded abroad without access to money when their accounts are suddenly and
without warning unaccountably frozen, and of people having their accounts
frozen and denied access to their cash for weeks or months [again, without
warning or reason] so they are unable to pay rent, bills, etc.

I really don't know why these challenger banks get so much love from the
media. I think that often the press [especially the tech press] gets so
blinded by the fact that something is new and 'interwebby' and has an app with
cutesy cartoon graphics that they fail to look beyond that and actually
evaluate the service.

My boring high street bank's app might be a bit corporate and dull and not
full of twee cartoons. But it does the business and "just works". My boring
high street bank has never locked my account, never invaded my privacy by
asking me to send them an identity thief's wet dream's worth of personal data
and my boring high street bank is also regulated by my country's financial
authorities, so my money is [as much as these things ever can be] "safe".

